# What is on your RESUME, MAC MAs???



## duddelle (Jul 9, 2008)

I'm one of the many trying to get a freelance foot in the door. I do hotass make up on myself and friends, but I don't really have anything for my resume except my few years in retail and college. What type of volunteering/ working can I do to get the experience that MAC wants to see on a resume and portfolio?


----------



## lainz (Jul 10, 2008)

generally, if you apply for a counter in a department store, they want to see more retail experience than anything else.


----------

